# Kindle Touch Slow To Respond



## alamogunr (Jan 24, 2012)

My Touch has started being slow to respond to page turns.  I guess I'm conditioned to tap again if it doesn't respond immediately so I get another page and must turn back a page.

Is this caused by the reader or possibly the book?  I haven't noticed it before the current book.

John
W.TN


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Could be the book. You could try deleting it and re-downloading it.

Could be a _different_ book. Have you downloaded new content lately? It could be that one or more recently downloaded books is corrupt and having trouble indexing. This will drain the battery but could also cause lags.

Could be ALL the books!  It's been my experience that if your device is full to 50% or more of it's capacity, it does lag. I think it's because it's short on file swapping space. So removing some books might fix things.

Also, like any computer, it could have left over bits and bytes just hanging around. Perhaps a restart of the device -- not just off then on but a real restart -- will help. You can do it via the software -- menu/settings/menu/restart -- or you can press and hold the switch for 40 seconds or so until the device reboots.


----------



## alamogunr (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks!  I will do the restart and after I finish the current book, I'll take several off the device.  I've been somewhat lazy about housekeeping.

John


----------

